
Five Thousand Words about Eclipse - shawndumas
http://taogaming.wordpress.com/2012/08/14/five-thousand-words-about-eclipse/
======
akulbe
Silly me... I saw "Eclipse" and thought this was about the IDE.

I started reading and wondering what this person was talking about... then I
saw the URL. #headslap

